# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition a House

## Demolition Man

Just got into the field of knocking down houses with Excavators wanted some opinions on where to start on knocking down a house.Basic Questions of 
Where to start? 
Should you load garbage right away? 
How many days should a house take to knock down if the square ft is 3000? 
Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated?

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Mate, 
You're having a lend, right?  :Biggrin:   If you got in that business and don't know Christmas from Bourke Street, you might want to work for someone else once or twice before you cave a house in on someone's head.  :Eek:  
[Or at least watch it on the telly.]  :Rolleyes:

----------


## bitingmidge

Days?  You need a bigger excavator. 
You charge by the hour right?   If you can't have a house at the tip and on a clean block of land by smoko the first afternoon, I'm not hiring you. 
As far as where to start.  Don't start here! 
I suggest you do yourself a big favour and check out the Workplace Health and Saftey regs before you do anything.  In Queensland demolition is a notifiable activity, that means it has a high level of scrutiny.  I imagine that it would be the same in other states. 
Don't get into the business till you've worked out the technical bits. 
So that's two of us who've told you.  Sorry, but you need to know! 
Cheers, 
P  :Smilie:

----------


## Iain

> Just got into the field of knocking down houses with Excavators wanted some opinions on where to start on knocking down a house.Basic Questions of 
> Where to start? Nimbin 
> Should you load garbage right away? Load the garbage before you start 
> How many days should a house take to knock down if the square ft is 3000? Should read minutes but take into account the protesters 
> Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated?

----------


## billbeee

Watch out for Asbestos.
Misquote and one job could send you to the wall. 
Unless you have heaps of machinery lying idle and no other work, find something else to do.
Cheers
Bill

----------


## pawnhead

Maybe you guys can help me too. 
I borrowed a mates rig to dig a few holes for some fence posts, but when I was swinging the mongrel around to get to the back post, I kind of bumped into next door. 
Now it's only a bit of a scratch mind you, but they're wingeing like there's no tomorrow so I suppose I'd better do something about it. 
Can you guys think of a quick band aid solution to my problem  :Confused:

----------


## echnidna

Just use some *no more gaps* and a quick coat of paint.

----------


## flynnsart

Spak filla, bluetac and gaffa tape!! 
Donna

----------


## Make it work

John 
Step 1 - Hire a hitman, that usually works. 
If problem persists, repeat step 1 
As for Demo Man take this as what may happen not if but when you upset clients or their neighbours. 
Disclaimer - I do not know any hitmen..

----------


## dazzler

I think its a job for  
dah dah dah   
Demolition Man  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gumby

> Just got into the field of knocking down houses with Excavators wanted some opinions on where to start on knocking down a house.Basic Questions of 
> Where to start? 
> Should you load garbage right away? 
> How many days should a house take to knock down if the square ft is 3000? 
> Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated?

  Why buy an excavator ?? Save yourself the money and rent it out to some druggies. They'll demolish it for free.  :Cool:

----------


## Christopha

Hmmm.... could Demolition Dill actually be Al back in a different guise but still taking the p!ss??

----------


## rod1949

Demolition Man,  One of the first thing that is done when erecting a new building is digging out the footings, right, right.  So where do you start you backfill the footings, right, right.  Problem solvered.

----------

